# Bibs vs Shorts



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

What are the advantages of bibs vs shorts.

I am thinking about going to bibs tired of the waist rolling down.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Searching*



H2oknine said:


> What are the advantages of bibs vs shorts.
> 
> I am thinking about going to bibs tired of the waist rolling down.


It's a very personal preference. Lots of people will chime in that bibs are the only answer, and yet most people ride with shorts, not bibs. If you do a search on this, it has been discussed many times.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the waist doesn't roll down and the 'bib' helps keep the chamois in the right place. don't get 'em too big, either. i see tons of guys w/ kit that is 1-2 sizes too big...no matter how good the chamois is, if the shorts/bibs are too big they'll drive you nuts every time you stand and then sit back down.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I think Bibs are terrific on the Bike, not so great at a Rest-Stop.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=207778


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

jmlapoint said:


> I think Bibs are terrific on the Bike, not so great at a Rest-Stop.


Just gotta get it over the top..:thumbsup:


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

There was a big thread about this just a few days back. But for my money, bibs every day of the week!


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Kerry Irons said:


> It's a very personal preference. Lots of people will chime in that bibs are the only answer, and yet most people ride with shorts, not bibs. If you do a search on this, it has been discussed many times.


Most people also buy their bikes at mass merchants for under a hundred bucks. We're _serious _road enthusiasts here.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

xxl said:


> Most people also buy their bikes at mass merchants for under a hundred bucks. We're _serious _road enthusiasts here.


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

It will absolutely cure the waist rolling down. I like bibs the best. To me they are far more comfortable. 

I also think they are a bit more versatile since if you were tights over them you only have one waistband to deal with. I tend to were leg warmers with them most of the time but when I do where tights bibs are much more comfortable than shorts with tights.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

jmlapoint said:


> I think Bibs are terrific on the Bike, not so great at a Rest-Stop.


This makes no sense. How hard is it to figure it out.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Mootsie said:


> This makes no sense. How hard is it to figure it out.


Figure what out? lol. Bibs suck at rest stops. Taking off a jacket, and jersey without spilling the contents all over the floor. hanging the stuff on the door closer to keep it off the nasty floor. even tougher to use a port-a-john. Do your bibs have some kind of flap to let you drop a deuce or something?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

tommyrhodes said:


> Figure what out? lol. Bibs suck at rest stops. Taking off a jacket, and jersey without spilling the contents all over the floor. hanging the stuff on the door closer to keep it off the nasty floor. even tougher to use a port-a-john.* Do your bibs have some kind of flap to let you drop a deuce or something?*


Yes.

http://www.albabici.com/selle/acc/bibs.htm


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://www.albabici.com/selle/acc/bibs.htm



wow. thats...... wow lol


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

tommyrhodes said:


> Figure what out? lol. Bibs suck at rest stops. Taking off a jacket, and jersey without spilling the contents all over the floor. hanging the stuff on the door closer to keep it off the nasty floor. even tougher to use a port-a-john. Do your bibs have some kind of flap to let you drop a deuce or something?


That was exactly what I meant. Im an old guy and need to use the Porta-Potty on my 3 hour training ride, and removing all the layers can be quite 'gymnastic' not to mention the lousy floor and no place to hang anything.
I love Bibs.
I don't like Porta-Potties...

John


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

H2oknine said:


> What are the advantages of bibs vs shorts.
> 
> I am thinking about going to bibs tired of the waist rolling down.



You answered your own question. That is the #1 advantage of wearing a bib over shorts. you will not have them folding like the shorts. I will never wear shorts again. The Bibs stay in place and just overall the choice of many cyclist because of comfort. 

No matter what you do get a bib and you will not regret it.

MidwestPlaya:thumbsup:


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

tommyrhodes said:


> Figure what out? lol. Bibs suck at rest stops. Taking off a jacket, and jersey without spilling the contents all over the floor. hanging the stuff on the door closer to keep it off the nasty floor. even tougher to use a port-a-john. Do your bibs have some kind of flap to let you drop a deuce or something?


Crap before you leave home.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Mootsie said:


> Crap before you leave home.


Hey Moots tell him to take the bibs to the Tailor so he can get a Zipper installed on the Crapper portion so he does not have to take off anything he can just unzipp it. LOLS:idea: 

Like what moots said S hit before you leave and drain the snake .LOLS

Midwest Playa


----------



## bianchi812 (May 2, 2012)

PlatyPius - I see online 3 pictures of the Selle SMP bibs and they seem cool. The problem is I cannot tell how the chamois gets out of the way to use the bathroom. Selle doesn't have more than 3 pictures of it. Can you fill me in on how it rides etc... They seem like the best idea I have seen in years for bibs. I just want to understand a little more before I drop a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

nismo73 said:


> Just gotta get it over the top..:thumbsup:



Yeah, that'll work for the 50% of riders that enjoy external plumbing.:thumbsup:


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

MXL said:


> Yeah, that'll work for the 50% of riders that enjoy external plumbing.:thumbsup:


More like 80% (at least around these parts), but point taken. That being said, dropping a 3/4-zip jersey down (not up) along with your shorts isn't really that difficult.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

I have both and much prefer the bibs. Overall just more comfortable.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Thread Dredge Tuesday??? Whatever.

I like shorts. The bib suspenders generally disagree with me.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

superjesus said:


> Thread Dredge Tuesday??? Whatever.
> 
> I like shorts. The bib suspenders generally disagree with me.


I'm a pretty tall guy, and they don't give me any problems over the shoulder. I wear a light base layer to avoid nipple chafe.


----------



## triumph3banger (Jun 13, 2012)

You guys have to learn how to suffer... When you are crying about stupid Sheit, you arent riding long enough!


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

this thread has slightly more value than last week's on this subject....however, my next invention will be...ta da...chamois with belt...the "barely there" look...


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I always wear bibs when going for lobstaaaaaahhhhhh. Everyone in the restaurant looks at me funny but I keep telling them that all of you guys say they are comfortable.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

I used shorts for 6 years, switched to bibs about a year ago, and I'll never go back.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

mpre53 said:


> I'm a pretty tall guy, and they don't give me any problems over the shoulder. I wear a light base layer to avoid nipple chafe.


I'm a short guy and chafing isn't the main issue for me. It's that suspender lengths are usually too long, even on the smallest sizes.


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

I purchased two pair of cycling shorts when I got my first bike. After reading here, I was afraid I had wasted my money and would immediately be ditching the shorts for bibs. However, I have yet to have any trouble with my shorts, so I say shorts.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Mufasa said:


> I purchased two pair of cycling shorts when I got my first bike. After reading here, I was afraid I had wasted my money and would immediately be ditching the shorts for bibs. However, I have yet to have any trouble with my shorts, so I say shorts.


if you haven't even tried bibs, you can't really have an opinion on which is better...all you know is that shorts are 'ok'...you don't have any idea whether bibs might be better for you or not.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fatness was my motivation for getting bibs.

When I got my first kit I was wearing suspenders in other aspects of my life so having 'built in' suspenders was an easy choice. 

Now, even being much leaner/skinnier/lighter I'll never wear shorts because the bibs always stay in place. Also, the back of the bib is a great place to stuff my Gore waterproof jacket without worrying of losing it and my three back pockets are still available for use.


----------

